# Smoking Cheese in the Vision Grill with AMNPS QView



## gimmeharmony (Jun 14, 2020)

Got some decent cheese from Costco and Kroger. Fired it up for three and a half hours with pecan wood pellets in the A-MAZE-N 5x8 smoker maze. Used a tray with icecubes below the cheese. It was 70° outside and was able to stay below 80° in the grill. Sealed with Foodsaver and now we wait.

Habanero
Scorpion
White Cheddar
Extra Sharp Cheddar

3.5 hours on pecan wood


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 14, 2020)

Wondered about if being in a kamado would be too insulating to keep temp down, or the reverse and be a good heat sink.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 14, 2020)

GH, Good color,the wait begans ! :)


----------

